

Ask HN: What order to do customer signup in? - holdenk

I'm finally getting around to writing the frontend to my project and I'm wondering what order do you have customers do sign-up in? Why? Did you compare it with other orders?
and:
What would you consider a good example of a sign-up page/process and why?
======
christiancoomer
I have my users sign up before they can add any content, but I'm going to be
implementing "lazy registration" soon, so that they can add their content, see
how they like it, and then sign up if they'd like to. It's less of a barrier
of entry and I think it will help drive more content being added.

See #1 here: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/06/23/10-ui-design-
patt...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/06/23/10-ui-design-patterns-you-
should-be-paying-attention-to/)

~~~
holdenk
Thanks :)

